
Inseparable: The Original Siamese Twins - got-any-grapes
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n17/lynne-vallone/for-the-sake-of-the-dollars
======
tmilard
Interesting article. Nice life after all...

Considering I have a (identical) twin, I could be biased.

